# Shademobile & some pictures



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Being a rotationally grazing hobby farmer and the lack of shade through all my pasture had me looking for a way to keep the cows some what cooler in the summer than direct heat. So after scouring the internet and seeing some ideas I kind of pieced together my idea of a multipurpose vehicle.

I took an old wore out Sear Roebuck running gear, added a 24' backbone and A-frame to it with a less than ideal hay feeder down the middle. Currently I have strapped to the top my old inground pool cover as shade material for the fact that I wanted to work out the kinks before I bought the real deal. It still has some modifications and additions that I want to make but it does the job for this summer. In the pictures you can see why I have hay in there, I am using them to graze down as much as possible on a rough and very light 6 acre pasture. Going to plow it under this year and put teff or millet in for the spring before planting back to pasture next fall.

The rest of the pics are possibly my new bull that I am giving a try out on for this year, and about 5 acres that I disced under and planted late late last october that I think came up pretty decent for very little work.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Necessity is the mother of invention. Nice work!
I have to find out where and how to try before you buy a bull.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice work. Have you considered any type of anchoring system? I'm thinking that is a lot of surface area in the event of a storm with high winds. Perhaps at the very least, fill the tires with liquid?


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I made the wings able to be lowered to the closed position with the pull of a pin for storms, however it has seen 30 mph gusts without problems so far this summer. The shade cloth/pool cover is a weaved type material so the wind naturally just flows through it. The biggest thing I am worried about at the moment is lightening diversion. So I have been driving a stake in the ground and clamping to it whenever I am not in a hurry!

The borrow to buy option is nice with extended relatives!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How long have you had the Wolverine? My 01 has had a rebuilt starter than replaced. It was rode hard and put up wet for the first handful of years. Other than that routine maintenance. Any issues?


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I think mine is a 2000 bought new, rebuilt the carb once because it sat for quite some time while I was away at college but other than that it runs like a top. Does a lot more than a small 350 should do I feel. I would love a nice new side by side but the finances won't allow that for a few more years!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

slvr98svt said:


> I think mine is a 2000 bought new, rebuilt the carb once because it sat for quite some time while I was away at college but other than that it runs like a top. Does a lot more than a small 350 should do I feel. I would love a nice new side by side but the finances won't allow that for a few more years!


Mine is an 01 new in 2000. 
I am on the same page. New side by side sounds nice. But every time I think about it I look in the shed and see my trouble free long paid for Yamaha. Until that thought goes away.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We have looked at the side by sides. Every time that I price one I can't help but think that I can buy a nice jeep for that much money, the depreciation is horrible along with the mileage, and the life expectancy isn't all that great either.

I am pretty sure that we won't be getting one any time soon. The old Polaris 4 wheeler will have to last a few more years.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Well it's not going to be as fancy, nor go through as much but one of my projects this winter is to install this brand new take off freebie from a 900 Ranger onto my old gas EZ-GO golf cart. It will be perfect for most jobs running around the pasture and checking on things.


----------

